# A Case Of Blue Butt



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

You know with that title we're all going to click on it......


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Takes about half hour per cheek to thaw out


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Need a whoopie cushion!  :lol:


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I use a cushion from a patio set in a garbage bag. Just flip it and sit on the side with no snow or water. Lol


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Might be time for a replacement ☃


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

woodland said:


> Might be time for a replacement ☃


Plywood builds character


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Or in your case a cold sore a$$ lol ????


----------

